
Amazon Warehouse Reports Show Worker Injuries - taytus
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/11/amazon-warehouse-reports-show-worker-injuries/602530/
======
macintux
Shame this post is being ignored. I’m reminded yet again I need to find
another online retailer for the random small purchases I send Amazon’s way.

